# Frage zu Optimierungstools



## SchL1990 (24. Jul 2012)

Guten Tag liebe Community,

uuuund zwar muss ich für mein Studium eine Projektarbeit schreiben und habe von meinem Unternehmen die Aufgabe zugewiesen bekommen, verschiedene Java-Optimierungstools zu analysieren.
Folgende Merkmale sollen möglichst erfüllt werden:

    NULL-Pointer Exceptions finden
    Speicher Lecks finden
    Performance Probleme aufdecken


Mein Problem bei dieser Sache ist nun einfach dass ich keine Ahnung habe woher ich solche Tools beschaffen kann.
Ich will jetzt nicht, dass ihr hier meine Projektarbeit schreibt (obwohl das schon vieles vereinfachen würde ) sondern einfach nur ein wenig Starthilfe, da ich ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung habe wo ich anfangen soll.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jan Eschl


----------



## maki (24. Jul 2012)

Du meinst wohl statische Code Analyse Tools.

Bekanntes Beispiel: FindBugs

*verschoben*


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (24. Jul 2012)

Hi,



> da ich ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung habe wo ich anfangen soll



also.....
an deiner Stelle würde ich mich erstmal über die Themen erkundigen:

NULL-Pointer Exceptions finden --> Avoid NullPointerExceptions  Direkte Oracle Info
Speicher Lecks finden --> Meinst du da sowas wie den JProfiler ?
Performance Probleme aufdecken --> Übersicht über Performance Probleme

hoffe das erleichtert dir den Anfang

mfg


----------



## Marco13 (24. Jul 2012)

Das kümmert sich bestenfalls um den ersten Punkt. Für die anderen wären Stichworte: Profiler, VisualVM, Yourkit, TPTP, ...

EDIT: Ja, hätte mal Reload klicken sollen...


----------

